

Larry Aragon: Am I the only one who was disappointed with LinkedIn’s financials? - cwan
http://www.pehub.com/94166/maybe-reid-hoffman-won’t-be-an-instant-billionaire/

======
andrewstuart
Yes I was amazed - a few hundred million? That's most unimpressive.

The startling thing about LinkedIn is how little money it makes, yet it is at
the centre of the recruitment industry which is swimming in cash. These guys
don't understand the industry that their product operates in, and they
certainly haven't worked out how to make any cash from their product/clients.

